# Wabi-Kusa :: Photo-Guide lots of pics (56k)



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

mmmmm....tasty..

looks good, it'll probably look awesome once the plants fill in


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

oops dont forget to clean up that damn mess!
if you are outside please try and replant anythign u dont use, and leave the place looking tidy
as you can see this makes your parents angry if done indoors


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey man,
Thank you for taking your time and posting this guide for us "Wabi-kusa noobs". Very inspirational


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

im going to try and persuade my dad to come with me on a wabi-kusa trip
he is a photographer so should be able to get some good shots of the nature and of the process or creating them "in the wild"


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Dope, man, get us some nature shots!!:thumbsup: :icon_cool 

No wonder I couldn't find that JBL 7 balls, it's in another language:icon_roll :icon_lol:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

FelixAvery said:


> im going to try and persuade my dad to come with me on a wabi-kusa trip
> he is a photographer so should be able to get some good shots of the nature and of the process or creating them "in the wild"


Awesome! Good luck with that


----------



## bullhead (Apr 6, 2007)

in the tools used I see the razor,scissors and tweezers but what the heck is the thing all wrapped in duct tape?Oh by the way that is really cool,very harmonious.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

oh that thing is my diy sand flattner
the other side has ada written on it in crayon lol 
thanks for all the nice coments guys


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

What is that plant you have wrapped around in the beginning? I have that plant growing all around my house and I've always wondered if it was HC but concluded it wasn't. Is it?! Otherwise I'd make a fortune!


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hi*

Thank you for sharing that. It looks great.roud:


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

its not HC but very similar
and of the hemianthus family


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

So its been growing partially submerged for you then? I might grab a few plants and put it underwater see what happens... I doubt it'll work.

Wabi-kusa would be my next project. Maybe after an ADA nano tank if I ever get around to make that much money lol.

O yah great guide Felix.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks ryu, yeh in my garden it grows into my pond, but doesnt look to good.
i put it into a little tank for my borther but he never had lights on so it dident do well
with the right conditions it might look nice!
im working on a WK website, were we can pool our knowledge and ideas
+ share our photos


----------

